# A Name for Hendo's Chin



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not sure if his chin has been previously named, but can someone help me with naming this piece of granite? How bout Zeus.

fedor should have done more video studying prefight, once he put him down with a shot he should have jumped in for a submission! gotta know ur not gonna ko this guy and his godly chin.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Those teeth scare me


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

It looks like he has one of those creatures from Alien in his mouth.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

mratch19 said:


> I'm not sure if his chin has been previously named, but can someone help me with naming this piece of granite? How bout Zeus.
> 
> fedor should have done more video studying prefight, once he put him down with a shot he should have jumped in for a submission! gotta know ur not gonna ko this guy and his godly chin.


My Sgt who was a big time college wrestler has the same two missing front teeth with the same fill in. It's hilarious to see him pull them out before we grapple. I had no idea Hendo was in the same boat.

Edit: As far as naming his chin. I have no idea.


----------



## ThaiClinchKO (Sep 20, 2009)

Bring out the banjo and moonshine...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The Anvil.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

the rock of gibraltar. 

i dunno.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks like he used to spar without mouthpiece...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Can't think of anything significant off hand...lol! It's one of the very best chins in MMA. Hendo has a small, rockhard head to boot which makes it even harder to hit and hurt...


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

1967 Israel.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Broketooth Mountain


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Odenh Bolderbrook.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Iron Hendo


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The "H-Chin" ... lol


----------

